# 2 Beautiful Hummingbirds from Colombia



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 3, 2017)

Just home from a fantastic trip to Colombia. Here are a few of the many beautiful hummingbirds me and my workshop group photographed...






Rainbow-bearded Thornbill





Buffy Helmetcrest





Buffy Helmetcrest





Buffy Helmetcrest


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Glenn. I especially like the first one.

Well done, Sir!


----------



## GN Photos (Feb 3, 2017)

Great photos. I really like seeing them at rest, rather than the standard hover.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Glenn. I especially like the first one.


+1

Glenn, you and your group did a great job. 
What are the trails in the BG at the second one (Buffy Helmetcrest)?


----------



## digigal (Feb 3, 2017)

Those are real beauties! Love the sitting poses and the detail and color of the feathers. 
Catherine d'Alessio
PS We just got back yesterday from photographing the Dalmation pelicans in Greece with a side trip of some landscapes/scenery stuff in Italy on the way back.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 3, 2017)

Great pictures


----------



## ethanz (Feb 3, 2017)

Great shots. What lens/camera? And how did they stand still for a second?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2017)

What post-processing did you do? Do you boost vibrance, colour and contrast?


----------



## jprusa (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 4, 2017)

Very well done! Congrats!

We are so accustomed to the blurry winged shots with lots of effort to get that hovering pose that we forget how lovely these creatures are at rest. I also am wondering what the exposure and lens and PP information is?

JPAZ


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Very well done! Congrats!
> 
> We are so accustomed to the blurry winged shots with lots of effort to get that hovering pose that we forget how lovely these creatures are at rest. I also am wondering what the exposure and lens and PP information is?
> 
> JPAZ



Do you think he will look in and answer our question?


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
It is very frustrating not getting replies, sometimes it seems that the posts are purely promotional material but there have been responses in the past, usually with an apology for being busy? 

I found the best way not to get frustrated is DIY, Glenn doesn't strip the exif so I save the image and then use Jeffrey Friedl's Image Metadata Viewer at http://exif.regex.info/exif.cgi

Exif for the last image is 
Artist:	www.glennbartley.com
Camera:	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Lens:	EF600mm f/4L IS II USM
Exposure:	Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 1/160 sec, f/5.6, ISO 400

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:



> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Very well done! Congrats!
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Graham


----------



## ethanz (Feb 4, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Thanks Graham


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> It is very frustrating not getting replies, sometimes it seems that the posts are purely promotional material but there have been responses in the past, usually with an apology for being busy?
> 
> I found the best way not to get frustrated is DIY, Glenn doesn't strip the exif so I save the image and then use Jeffrey Friedl's Image Metadata Viewer at http://exif.regex.info/exif.cgi
> ...



Graham
I always download and then open in Apple Preview to read the exif, so I know all those data. But, they don't tell you the post-processing. I too get the feeling he posts just to advertise his PDF books and tours. We have dedicated threads for BIF and bird poertraits, which are good enough for the rest of us, but he always starts his own threads and never seems to come back.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
I think that is the point of Jeffrey's exif viewer, it gives you all sorts of info, sorry for making a huge post but..... how else to show it? 


XMP Toolkit	XMP Core 5.4.0
XMP Toolkit	Adobe XMP Core 5.3-c011 66.145661, 2012/02/06-14:56:27
Modify Date	2017:02:03 08:12:30-08:00
1 day, 7 hours, 12 minutes, 40 seconds ago
Metadata Date	2017:02:03 08:12:30-08:00
1 day, 7 hours, 12 minutes, 40 seconds ago
Creator Tool	Adobe Photoshop CS6 (Windows)
Lens Info	600mm f/?
Lens	EF600mm f/4L IS II USM
Image Number	0
Approximate Focus Distance	5.36
Flash Compensation	0
Firmware	1.0.4
Date Created	2017:01:21 11:13:20.038
14 days, 4 hours, 11 minutes, 50 seconds ago
Color Mode	RGB
ICC Profile Name	sRGB IEC61966-2.1
Document ID	xmp.did:2234ad5a-c213-4b4b-b636-45d96980b1ef
Original Document ID	C250DB8AD134D2B4915E2007F706FCE8
Instance ID	xmp.iid:944560902BEAE611B706D0A7E82327A0
Format	image/jpeg
Web Statement	www.glennbartley.com
Raw File Name	__buffy Helmetcrest - 161.CR2
Version	9.1
Process Version	6.7
White Balance	As Shot
Auto White Version	134348800
Color Temperature	5,300
Tint	+6
Saturation	+15
Sharpness	75
Luminance Smoothing	10
Color Noise Reduction	20
Vignette Amount	0
Shadow Tint	0
Red Hue	0
Red Saturation	0
Green Hue	0
Green Saturation	0
Blue Hue	0
Blue Saturation	0
Vibrance	+15
Hue Adjustment Red	0
Hue Adjustment Orange	0
Hue Adjustment Yellow	0
Hue Adjustment Green	0
Hue Adjustment Aqua	0
Hue Adjustment Blue	0
Hue Adjustment Purple	0
Hue Adjustment Magenta	0
Saturation Adjustment Red	0
Saturation Adjustment Orange	0
Saturation Adjustment Yellow	0
Saturation Adjustment Green	0
Saturation Adjustment Aqua	0
Saturation Adjustment Blue	0
Saturation Adjustment Purple	0
Saturation Adjustment Magenta	0
Luminance Adjustment Red	0
Luminance Adjustment Orange	0
Luminance Adjustment Yellow	0
Luminance Adjustment Green	0
Luminance Adjustment Aqua	0
Luminance Adjustment Blue	0
Luminance Adjustment Purple	0
Luminance Adjustment Magenta	0
Split Toning Shadow Hue	0
Split Toning Shadow Saturation	0
Split Toning Highlight Hue	0
Split Toning Highlight Saturation	0
Split Toning Balance	0
Parametric Shadows	0
Parametric Darks	0
Parametric Lights	0
Parametric Highlights	0
Parametric Shadow Split	25
Parametric Midtone Split	50
Parametric Highlight Split	75
Sharpen Radius	+1.2
Sharpen Detail	5
Sharpen Edge Masking	40
Post Crop Vignette Amount	0
Grain Amount	0
Luminance Noise Reduction Detail	0
Color Noise Reduction Detail	0
Luminance Noise Reduction Contrast	0
Color Noise Reduction Smoothness	50
Lens Profile Enable	0
Lens Manual Distortion Amount	0
Perspective Vertical	0
Perspective Horizontal	0
Perspective Rotate	0.0
Perspective Scale	100
Perspective Aspect	0
Perspective Upright	0
Auto Lateral CA	0
Exposure 2012	0.00
Contrast 2012	0
Highlights 2012	-5
Shadows 2012	+2
Whites 2012	-5
Blacks 2012	-2
Clarity 2012	+25
Defringe Purple Amount	0
Defringe Purple Hue Lo	30
Defringe Purple Hue Hi	70
Defringe Green Amount	0
Defringe Green Hue Lo	40
Defringe Green Hue Hi	60
Dehaze	0
Tone Map Strength	0
Convert To Grayscale	False
Tone Curve Name	Medium Contrast
Tone Curve Name 2012	Custom
Camera Profile	Camera Neutral
Camera Profile Digest	D94AC1F9AACFDC76F01E16DEA6D0E470
Lens Profile Setup	LensDefaults
Has Settings	True
Crop Top	0.058029
Crop Left	0.041335
Crop Bottom	0.928458
Crop Right	0.911765
Crop Angle	0
Crop Constrain To Warp	0
Crop Width	2
Crop Height	3
Crop Unit	Unknown (3)
Has Crop	True
Already Applied	True
Document Ancestors	xmp.did:2234ad5a-c213-4b4b-b636-45d96980b1ef
History Action	saved,
saved,
derived,
saved,
saved,
converted,
derived,
saved
History Instance ID	xmp.iid:B92C48B6E3E6E611A93296D38449CFB6,
xmp.iid:cb42ed7d-998e-d74a-b92f-faefa891b81a,
xmp.iid:2234ad5a-c213-4b4b-b636-45d96980b1ef,
xmp.iid:A29F771725EAE611B706D0A7E82327A0,
xmp.iid:944560902BEAE611B706D0A7E82327A0
History When	2017:01:30 04:00:37-08:00,
2017:01:30 04:16:54-08:00,
2017:02:02 13:54:31-08:00,
2017:02:03 08:12:30-08:00,
2017:02:03 08:12:30-08:00
History Software Agent	Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw 9.1,
Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw 9.1.1 (Windows),
Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw 9.1 (Windows),
Adobe Photoshop CS6 (Windows),
Adobe Photoshop CS6 (Windows)
History Changed	/metadata,
/metadata,
/,
/,
/
History Parameters	converted from image/x-canon-cr2 to image/tiff,
saved to new location,
from image/tiff to image/jpeg,
converted from image/tiff to image/jpeg
Derived From Instance ID	xmp.iid:A29F771725EAE611B706D0A7E82327A0
Derived From Document ID	xmp.did:2234ad5a-c213-4b4b-b636-45d96980b1ef
Derived From Original Document ID	C250DB8AD134D2B4915E2007F706FCE8
Subject	Andes, animal, animalia, animals, aves, avian, bird, bird watching, birds, birdwatching, Buffy Helmetcrest (Oxypogon stuebelii), Colombia, Glenn Bartley, nature, Neotropical, Rainforest, South America, wildlife
Description	Buffy Helmetcrest (Oxypogon stuebelii) perched on a branch in the Andes Mountains of Colombia.
Creator	www.glennbartley.com
Rights	www.glennbartley.com
Title	Buffy Helmetcrest (Oxypogon stuebelii)
Tone Curve	0, 0, 32, 22, 64, 56, 128, 128, 192, 196, 255, 255
Tone Curve Red	0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve Green	0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve Blue	0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012	0, 0, 17, 26, 34, 44, 51, 60, 68, 74, 85, 89, 102, 105, 119, 120, 136, 135, 153, 151, 170, 167, 187, 183, 204, 200, 221, 218, 238, 236, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012 Red	0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012 Green	0, 0, 255, 255
Tone Curve PV2012 Blue	0, 0, 255, 255
Hierarchical Subject	Species - ALL|Buffy Helmetcrest (Oxypogon stuebelii)
Lens ID	494

I think it is all in there somewhere. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan.
> ...


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 5, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Great shots. What lens/camera? And how did they stand still for a second?



Thanks for the comment. I use a 7D II and 600mm f/4...


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 5, 2017)

AlanF said:


> What post-processing did you do? Do you boost vibrance, colour and contrast?



Nothing special here. I use my standard workflow that I discuss in my Post Processing Ebook - http://www.glennbartley.com/PostProcessingEbook.html

Cheers!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2017)

Glenn Bartley said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > What post-processing did you do? Do you boost vibrance, colour and contrast?
> ...



Does that mean we have to buy it to find out?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Glenn Bartley said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Yep, which means the suspicion of Mr Bartley's presence on the forum as just a means of self promotion is correct, which I hope is judged to break forum rules and his posts removed.

Edit: No, he is a personal friend of Craig, the site owner, so he can do what he likes.


----------

